# Fender - Ramparte



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.fender.com/en-CA/series/pawn-shop-special/ramparte-120v/

Looks like Fender has a new pawn shop amp out. It has peaked my interest for sure. L&M lists it at [SUP]$[/SUP]*399.99*


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Specs sound cool, I wonder how it sounds. Fender is getting some nice low priced amps out with this line.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A Champ on a mild dose of steroids! I like the specs on this one, and for me the lack of a tone control shouldn't be a deterrent if the amp is voiced well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

although this demo did absolutely nothing for me...
[video=youtube;55fYxmAldLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55fYxmAldLw&amp;feature=em-uploademail[/video]


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

keto said:


> although this demo did absolutely nothing for me...
> [video=youtube;55fYxmAldLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55fYxmAldLw&amp;feature=em-uploademail[/video]


The cool channel sounded good clean and the two channels at once sounded nice too. But the hot channel sounded harsh to me. That might be due to the speaker itslef or it not being broken in. But a good eq pedal oe a low gain OD should fix that up.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a new demo from Fender, I chuckled a couple times 

[video=youtube;lBVZ82XHqSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBVZ82XHqSE[/video]


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

So I had the chance to check one out yesterday and I was very surprised with the amount of head room on the cool channel. I'm still not too sure about the hot channel but I think I'll be adding one to my rig so ( or 2)


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Painfull to sit through Zurns demo. I was waiting for horses and pearly gates and angels etc.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the amp and its simplicity--a lot! 

I don't get 10+ knobs on anything. Maybe it's the writer in me, but I like things that come pre-loaded with a distinct voice, a specialty. And if you like the tone--great! If not, move along. Loved the Valve Jr and AC4TV for this very reason. 

Not intending to start a flame war, but... control and tweakability are overrated. Most people fiddle until they find something they like and then weld the knobs in place. But then again, people are more likely to spend more money if they're being offered more control (or the perception thereof). The marketplace demands options and flexibility. People want restaurants like Denny's with exhaustive 8-page menus so they can feel more comfortable ordering the same thing every visit. 

[/rant]

Back to the Ramparte... I don't totally understand the 2 jacks/knobs unless it's meant to disguise some of the extreme simplicity. Maybe the goal is a sharable amp. The Ramparte could have 1 jack, 1 knob and a switch. Aesthetically, well, toggle switches ain't pretty. So, although they could have done the controls differently... I think I just talked myself into liking the setup more. 

Form and function, right?

All said, I dig this amp. I want one. I love the 2 tones and Fender's video proves I'm their target demographic (but I'm more of a ball cap guy). I think where they've stumbled is price. This amp doesn't deserve a $400 price tag. Yes it's big, the cloth is lovely, but really? Blues Junior pricing?

Probably mass produced in Vietnam, and with its Valve Jr-like simplicity, the Ramparte needs to be a lot closer to $250 to blow a hole in the marketplace like the VJ did. 

Dammit. I want one but I refuse to pay that obnoxious retail price. 

[sigh]

How long before I can buy one used for under $300? February?


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a new demo from Fender, I chuckled a couple times 

I thought that this video was well done. Quite funny. "Like a breath mint for his soul."


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

IMHO I think it is great! Probably won't be buying one as it doesn't really fit anywhere in my current needs. But I still think that it is a nice offering.

I'd be curious to read what actual owners feel about theirs, once a few of them go out into the wild.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allanr said:


> IMHO I think it is great! Probably won't be buying one as it doesn't really fit anywhere in my current needs. But I still think that it is a nice offering.
> 
> I'd be curious to read what actual owners feel about theirs, once a few of them go out into the wild.


I'll try one out if I see one, cool idea, but probably not so much what I'd be looking for--but who knows--which is reason enough to try one.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't really get the lack of a tone control. How much does a pot cost?


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

keefsdad said:


> I don't really get the lack of a tone control. How much does a pot cost?


I get the sense that part of the marketing strategy for the pawn shop series is to build in some quirks to each product in the series. You know, like add a seldom seen feature while changing or removing a common feature. 

The thinking is that they are creating unique freaks that will not appeal to everyone, but will be appealing to enough people to sell out the production run.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> I don't really get the lack of a tone control. How much does a pot cost?


Fender's made other amps with no tone control, such as the original Fender Champ and some of the re-issues.
Some people like it.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

Tone knobs are overrated. If your guitar has one why does the amp need one too? 

EQs are overrated. People rarely fiddle. They do in the honeymoon phase until they find a setting they like and then weld the knobs into place. The Denny's menu has 100 items so people can choose their 1 or 2 favourite dishes over and over and over and over again...

I like that the Ramparte is built to spec-->specialty. It's doing it's own thing. It has 2 options: hot and cool. If they sound good to you, excellent! You will appreciate the simplicity for years to come. It may be your signature tone out of the box. (That's what I'm hoping for.)

I'd rather choose from a dozen specialized amps like Rampartes, Excelsiors, Valve Jrs and AC4TVs, than consider a Tweaker or some knob-strousity. Options can be a burden and choices can be unproductive. Ultimately, when I'm concerned about my tone, I blame my human fingers not my lack of hardware features. 

I expect shopping for a Ramparte is like shopping for an acoustic guitar. What specific tonal characteristics does this unit have that jives with me and my budget. 

Play it -- dig it -- buy it!

My only concern about the Ramparte is its retail price. Simplified specialty amps should sell for under $300 and would be insanely successful under $250. Why would you price a Ramparte above a used Blues Jr or Pro Jr? Yes, options may be overrated, but options are what people are paying extra for...

...

[sigh] Where the heck did THAT rant come from...?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davewrites said:


> Tone knobs are overrated. If your guitar has one why does the amp need one too?


That was Fender's thinking with the older amps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I checked one out the other day--I liked it, but I also tried some other amps and some sounded better, some didn't.
The cool input was nice for clean sounds, and had a good resonance to it.
The hot input didn't take much to overdrive the sound, and I liked that, but it was probably louder than I need at home--so not a lot of headroom.

A tone control of some sort would be nice, as would a way to switch inputs without unplugging and plugging back in the other input.
But for the price I can see why it doesn't have the switching option.

i'm sure some have already been modded for at either one or both of the options above

But most of the ones I like better were about twice as much or more.

A new amp isn't in my immediate plans, but if I come across a good deal, I might get a small amp this year.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

davewrites said:


> Tone knobs are overrated. If your guitar has one why does the amp need one too?
> 
> *EQs are overrated. People rarely fiddle. They do in the honeymoon phase until they find a setting they like and then weld the knobs into place.* The Denny's menu has 100 items so people can choose their 1 or 2 favourite dishes over and over and over and over again...


Who are these people of whom you speak? I don't know them myself, and personally I defy your generalizations as I tweak my amp EQs constantly, every time I change guitars at the very least...

Yes, I know I'm not this amp's target demographic, but I expect your subsequent point about the pricing is correct, partly because at $400 I expect a tone control...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Seems this is being overshadowed by the Vaporizer--which has a tone control & reverb.


----------

